# Moving to Coin Málaga, Spain



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm currently living in the South of France and moving into the Coin Málaga area. I've had several holidays in Spain but this will be my first time actually living and working there. I've been travelling around Europe over the last 7-8 months and decided that Coin according to my research and general advice given to me by family and friends is a good place to settle in amongst other expats. 

First and foremost Accommodation is one of my priorities and I've pretty much been living in a communal setup throughout my travels, flat shares, spare rooms even been put up on the sofa as a temporary measure, basically wherever I could get a roof over my head I've done it because I had to go easy on my finances and spending. If anyone out there has a spare room or something just as a temporary until I can set my self up in my own place I would really appreciate the help. Wherever I've stayed I've been a great help to the people and friends I've made along the way and no problems to anyone. If you could agree on a reasonable fee towards a contribution on my short stay, we could work something out.

Also is there a big presence of Brits in this area? Also general information about what's out there for instance, venues, events, banks, local shops, markets etc. I've had to contend with foreign languages all over the show and communication has been an issue but managed to get by but its nice to know I could mix with English speakers in the local community.

It would be great to get some feedback and advice form someone and of course if anyone could help me out.

Cheers,

Michael.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coin and Alhaurin are full of Brits....but in my experience, they tend to be on the older side. 

In my opinion, I would consider looking more towards Alhaurin el Grande / de la Torre than Coin...as there isn´t much going on there. 

I think it´s preety essential to have a car as well.


----------



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, I won't have a car to begin with but I have to get set up first to begin with and find my bearings around the local area. Especially earning to keep my cashflow going. I'll check Alhaurin el Grande out online but still really interested in Coin, to begin with it might just be a good place to move into then look at the surrounding area. 

Cheers for that &#55357;&#56397;


----------

